# How To Be Sub 20



## FanderDander (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello I am FanderDander. I am currently sub-18 so let's begin.

First of all, you will have to be able to execute all of the plls and know all of the 2-look-olls. Also knowing a few olls will help. Knowing all your F2L is not needed.
If you know all your plls, 2-look-olls, and some olls start practicing look-ahead. There are a few methods. A great method to practice look-ahead is by slow solving. Slow solving helps you to not pause and this will help in look-ahead too. Another method is by using the metronome. You start at a low bpm but start to higher the bpm as you progress. I don't really recommend the metronome method but it works for some people.
So if you mastered all of above the only thing left is to practice and memorize more algorithms.
I hoped this helped and good luck on your road to sub 20.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't know half of PLL and I average 15 with CFOP so you don't *need* to know full PLL.

Plus, you don't even have to use CFOP :O


----------



## AkitoCubing (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm familiar with about 60% of PLL and all 2-look OLLs, but why do I still average 30-40?


----------



## AkitoCubing (Aug 11, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Plus, you don't even have to use CFOP :O


Which method do you use?


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 11, 2016)

AkitoCubing said:


> Which method do you use?


Roux primarily though I can sub-20 Petrus, PCMS, CFOP, ZZ, SSC, FreeFOP, CFCE, (partial) ZB, pure CF and M-CELL and I may be missing a few others in that list.


----------

